# Nice gestures that classical music celebrities do for us...



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Here is a little cool story. The Bach specialist Simone Dinnerstein was very kind to send my cute daughter Izzy two autographed compact discs for her birthday last month.










Any cool stories about famous classical music people who did cool things for you?


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

A friend of mine (an amateur violinist, but an enthusiastic one) wanted to take a year off from college to travel, but her parents didn't want her to. Branford Marsalis overheard them talking and told the parents that he thought their daughter was right. So her parents let her go!


----------



## Kivimees (Feb 16, 2013)

Erkki-Sven Tüür once bought me a beer.


----------



## Jeff W (Jan 20, 2014)

David Alan Miller (the music director and conductor of the Albany Symphony Orchestra) came to my school when I was 9 or 10. My entire class (and I think the entire school did) also got tickets to one of the ASO's children's concerts. I ended up being the only one in my class who ended up going. Their loss!


----------



## Couac Addict (Oct 16, 2013)

Olivier Messiaen visited my music class.


----------



## Dim7 (Apr 24, 2009)

Mozart once logged in here at TC but had his posts deleted and was banned soon afterwards for posting inappropriate jokes


----------



## Couac Addict (Oct 16, 2013)

Dim7 said:


> Mozart once logged in here at TC but had his posts deleted and was banned soon afterwards for posting inappropriate jokes


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2015)

Dim7 said:


> Mozart once logged in here at TC but had his posts deleted and was banned soon afterwards for posting inappropriate jokes


That was a cool week. He had nice insights now and then, but nobody bothered to tell him to stop responding "Leck Mich Im Arsch" to every other post until it was too late...


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2015)

Some 30+ years ago I wrote violinist Jenny Abel to ask where I could buy her LP of Henze's Sonata for Solo Violin. About two weeks later it and a nice letter from her showed up in my mailbox.


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2015)

I remember years ago Pierre Boulez never telling me how much he admired my 18th Symphony (the Unfinished If Not Entirely Begun) in F# minor.


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2015)

Guitarist Julian Bream took me to lunch for driving him from the airport to his hotel.


----------



## Dim7 (Apr 24, 2009)

TalkingHead said:


> I remember years ago Pierre Boulez never telling me how much he admired my 18th Symphony (the Unfinished If Not Entirely Begun) in F# minor.


I remember when John Cage did (not do) his "Lecture without lecturer and without audience" at my university.


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2015)

Dim7 said:


> I remember when John Cage did (not do) his "Lecture without lecturer and without audience" at my university.


I think you're referring to "Lecture By John Cage" for solo loudspeaker, with specific instructions that John Cage actually be picking mushrooms at least two states away.


----------

